# Mason Bee house for Christmas!



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome DebB!


----------



## TxFirefighter (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard DebB. I'm North of Dallas! If you are anywhere close to McKinney. Join the CCHBA. Great beekeeping club with LOTS of members.


----------



## DebB (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks TxFirefighter!

What is CCHBA? I am actually in the Granbury area, so it's a little way away but not too FAR! I am so anxious to try this. I want to do honeybees, but my family doesn't think it is such a grand idea in my neighborhood. I have a feeling that ONE GOOD THING LEADS TO ANOTHER so if these mason bees turn out to be a blast, honeybees are not too far behind! ha ha ha :shhhh:


----------



## solitaryb (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi DebB
Real glad you got the mason bee house. 
If you haven't been there already, you'll find a lively debate and lots of information on Mason bees in the Alternative Pollinator section. I hope you have a successful first year with them. 
What set up have you got?


----------



## DebB (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi SolitaryB!

My daughter gave me a mason bee cottage with the cardboard tubes that go inside. It is a cute house - with a predator guard on the front that makes it look like a miniature bird house. Very cute. I think it came from a place called BeeDiverse or BeeDiversity? We will see how it goes. I am hoping for it to be a grand success because I would love to have bees forever!


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 8, 2011)

Mason bees are fun! I made blocks for them and got many other cool solitary insects such as leafcutter bees! Those are super fun to watch.


----------



## DebB (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks, Robo Mantis. 

Now I am just trying to figure out what I should plant for these bees. I do not have fruit trees. I am trying to get some input on what flowering plants they like. We shall see.....


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't really have flowering fruit trees either. Mine just went around the neighborhood in search. They seemed to have settled on those ornamental flowering pear trees.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, I made up 10 mason bee blocks 5years ago, now i have 40.. i'm Switching to rolling my own tubes now, just yesterday I opend up several of them from last summer. The best one had 3 blanks then 5 males then 10 female cocoons. All had some mites in them. Around here the cocoons are selling for $1.70 each,, ouch.


----------



## solitaryb (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello again DebB - sorry for the slow response. 

I think the company is Beediverse. 
In respect of having enough forage (nectar/pollen) for your bees, as other people have suggested it depends on where you are if you want to stay with the sacred Native Plants/Native Bee relationship (if they are indeed native bees). As I am in Europe I can't really suggest anything. 

I can only comment on what we do over here - we don't cut the grass until well after the appearance of early wildflowers, primroses and dandelions (a favorite) so that any early emerging bees find food until our fruit tree blossoms. As long as people aren't spraying 

I would so encourage you to think of planting at least one fruit tree in your garden, for many different reasons and especially for the success of your mason bees. 

I wish you luck with your bees.
Paul.


----------

